# New Jersey fun facts



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

If you've ever lived in Jersey...you'll appreciate this!!! If you live somewhere else, you might find it interesting:
New Jersey is a peninsula.
Highlands, New Jersey has the highest elevation along the entire eastern seaboard, from Maine to Florida.
New Jersey is the only state where all of its counties are classified as metropolitan areas.
New Jersey has more racehorses than Kentucky.
New Jersey has more Cubans in Union City (1 sq mi.) than Havana, Cuba.
New Jersey has the densest system of highways and railroads in the US.
New Jersey has the highest cost of living.
New Jersey has the highest cost of auto insurance.
New Jersey has the highest property taxes in the nation.
New Jersey has the most diners in the world and is sometimes referred to as the "Diner Capital of the World."
New Jersey is home to the original Mystery Pork Parts Club (no, not Spam): Taylor Ham or Pork Roll.
New Jersey is home to the less mysterious, but the best Italian hot dogs and Italian sausage w/peppers and onions.
North Jersey has the most shopping malls in one area in the world, with seven major shopping malls in a 25 square-mile radius.
New Jersey is home to the Statue of Liberty and Ellis Island.
The Passaic River was the site of the first submarine ride, by inventor John P. Holland.
New Jersey has 50+ resort cities & towns; some of the nation's most famous: Asbury Park, Wildwood, Atlantic City, Seaside Heights, Long Branch, Cape May.
New Jersey has the most stringent testing along our coastline for water quality control than any other seaboard state in the entire country.
New Jersey is a leading technology & industrial state and is the largest chemical producing state in the nation, when you include pharmaceuticals.
Jersey tomatoes are known the world over as being the best you can buy.
New Jersey is the world leader in blueberry and cranberry production (and here you thought Massachusetts?)
Here's to New Jersey - the toast of the country! In 1642, the first brewery in America opened in Hoboken.
New Jersey rocks! The famous Les Paul invented the first solid body electric guitar in Mahwah, in 1940.
New Jersey is a major seaport state with the largest seaport in the US, located in Elizabeth. Nearly 80 percent of what our nation imports comes through Elizabeth Seaport first.
New Jersey is home to one of the nation's busiest airports (in Newark), Liberty International.
George Washington slept here. Several important Revolutionary War battles were fought on New Jersey soil, led by General George Washington.
The light bulb, phonograph (record player), and motion picture projector, were invented by Thomas Edison in his Menlo Park, NJ, laboratory.
We also boast the first town ever lit by incandescent bulbs.
The first seaplane was built in Keyport, NJ.
The first airmail was started from Keyport, NJ, to Chicago.
The first phonograph records were made in Camden, NJ.
The game Monopoly, played all over the world, named the streets on its playing board after the actual streets in Atlantic City.
And, Atlantic City has the longest boardwalk in the world,
Not to mention salt water taffy,
New Jersey has the largest petroleum containment area outside of the Middle East countries.
The first Indian reservation was in New Jersey, in the Watchung Mountains.
New Jersey has the tallest water tower in the world. (Union, NJ)
New Jersey had the first medical center, in Jersey City.
The Pulaski Skyway, from Jersey City to Newark, was the first skyway highway.
NJ built the first tunnel under a river, the Hudson (Holland Tunnel).
The first baseball game was played in Hoboken, NJ, which is also the birthplace of Frank Sinatra.
The first intercollegiate football game was played in New Brunswick in 1889 (Rutgers College played Princeton).
The first drive-in movie theater was opened in Camden, NJ, (but they're all gone now!).
New Jersey is home to both of "NEW YORK's" pro football teams!
The first radio station and broadcast was in Paterson, NJ.
The first FM radio broadcast was made from Alpine, NJ, by Maj. Thomas Armstrong.
All New Jersey natives: Sal Martorano, Jack Nicholson, Bruce Springsteen, Bon Jovi, Jason Alexander, Queen Latifah, Susan Sarandon, Connie Francis, Shaq, Judy Blume, Aaron Burr, Joan Robertson, Ken Kross, Dionne Warwick, Sarah Vaughn, Budd Abbott, Lou Costello, Alan Ginsberg, Michelle Kelly. Norman Mailer, Marilynn McCoo, Flip Wilson, Alexander Hamilton, Whitney Houston, Eddie Money, Linda McElroy, Eileen Donnelly, Grover Cleveland, Woodrow Wilson, Walt Whitman, Jerry Lewis, Tom Cruise, Joyce Kilmer, Len Twist, Bruce Willis, Caesar Romero, Lauryn Hill, Ice-T, Nick Adams, Nathan Lane, Sandra Dee, Danny DeVito, Richard Conti, Joe Pesci, Joe Piscopo, Robert Blake, John Forsythe, Meryl Streep, Loretta Swit, Norman Lloyd, Paul Simon, Jerry Herman, Gorden McCrae, Kevin Spacey, John Travolta, Phyllis Newman, Anne Morrow Lindbergh, Eva Marie Saint, Elisabeth Shue, Zebulon Pike, James Fennimore Cooper, Admiral Wm. Halsey,Jr., Dave Thomas (Wendy's), William Carlos Williams, Ray Liotta, Robert Wuhl, Bob Reyers, Paul Robeson, Ernie Kovacs, Joseph Macchia, "Uncle Floyd," Kelly Ripa, Francis Albert Sinatra, Rick Toscano
You know you're from Jersey when . . .
You don't think of fruit when people mention "The Oranges."
You know that it's called Great Adventure, not Six Flags.
A good, quick breakfast is a hard roll with butter.
You've known the way to Seaside Heights since you were seven.
You've eaten at a diner, when you were stoned, or drunk, at 3 A.M.
You know that the state isn't one big oil refinery.
At least three people in your family still love Bruce Springsteen, and you know the town Jon Bon Jovi is from.
You know what a "jug handle" is.
You know that Wawa is a convenience store.
You know that the state isn't all farmland.
You know that there are no "beaches" in New Jersey--there's the shore--and you don't go "to the shore," you go "down the shore." And when you are there, you're not "at the shore;" you are "down the shore."
You know how to properly negotiate a circle.
You knew that the last sentence had to do with driving.
You know that this is the only "New" state that doesn't require "New" to identify it (try . . Mexico . . . York .! . . Hampshire-- doesn't work, does it?).
You know that a "White Castle" is the name of BOTH a fast food chain AND a fast food sandwich.
You consider putting mayo on a corned beef sandwich a sacrilege
You don't think, “You’re from Jersey? What exit?," is very funny.
You know that people from the 201 area code are "a little different."
Yes, they are!
You know that no respectable New Jerseyan goes to Princeton--that's for out-of-staters.
The Jets-Giants game has started fights at your school or local bar.
You live within 20 minutes of at least three different malls.
You refer to all highways and interstates by their numbers.
Every year you have at least one kid in your class named Tony.
You know the location of every clip shown in the Sopranos opening credits.
You've gotten on the wrong highway trying to get out of the mall.
You know that people from North Jersey go to Seaside Heights, and people from Central Jersey go to Belmar, and people from South Jersey go to Wildwood. It can be no other way.
You weren't raised in New Jersey--you were raised in North Jersey, Central Jersey or South Jersey.
You don't consider Newark or Camden to actually be part of the state.
You remember the stores Korvette's, Two Guys, Rickel's, Channel, Bamberger's and Orbach's.
You also remember Palisades Amusement Park.
You've had a boardwalk cheese steak and vinegar fries.
You start planning for Memorial Day weekend in February.
And finally…
You've NEVER, NEVER pumped your own gas.
No matter where in this country, or indeed, in the world my travels may take me, New Jersey will always be home.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just realized something and don't know why I didn't put two and two together, a friend of over 40 years lives in NJ. I talk to him on the phone almost every weekday as he's driving home. It didn't dawn on me you both live in the same state. 

Things I've noticed while we talk, his car horn. It's a miracle it still works. The gas pumping thing, we were on the phone and he stopped at the gas station. I asked, don't you pump your own gas when I heard him talking to the guy. That's when he said it's not allowed.

NJ seems to have Costcos all over the place. 

And the hard part, I looked at NJ on Google, dang there's a lot of houses. How did you get so lucky to have something more than a postage stamp to live on?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I moved far up north to get our acre and live in farmland. There is a dairy farm a block away and 4 stables on my street. If you look at the map of nj I'm up in the top where nj meets pa and ny. If you come up this way sussex county, hunterdon county, and way up rt 80 towards pa there is alot of land . I used to live in Bergen county which is 20 minutes from nyc but hated it as there were houses everywhere. I moved up here back in 99. My last house I had 3 acres
Where does your friend live in nj?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And yeah we dont pump our own gas.. but you have to wait for the attendant to come out to pump it . Its quicker to pump your own


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never asked him for specifics on his location. I know the parkway is part of regular travel for him and right now I can't remember the name of it. I know his office is in Piscataway and he lives about 20 miles from there. 

The one thing I know is that he could never live like we do. A life away from the insanity of the city. 

I never asked, how far do you have to travel for work?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Garden State Parkway


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ah he is in central jersey. A little over an hour from me. I used to travel 40 minutes to work ,before that 20 minutes.

Now I work from home as my office is 2 hours away in new york.

Yeah it's hard for some people to move from the hustle to peace and quiet. I've had friends move out this way to move back as they couldn't handle the country life.

For me more country is better.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I used to take the gsp to the shore every weekend .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm like you, there is no way I could live like that. Just me getting stuck in traffic is enough to cause me to explode. 

Nope, two hour commute is not feasible. Did your office keep moving or did you change jobs?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I changed jobs a little over a year ago. They were fine with me working from home. Another co worker works from home as well


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you liking not having to go into an office?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh yes.no office drama,no cattiness from coworkers,no noise.i get so much more done working from home. .I do work more hours as it's easier to get more work done at night and weekends if its raining out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And the expense is lower, no work wardrobe, reduced fuel consumption and wear and tear on your vehicle. Yeah, that makes it a pretty good deal.


----------

